# FU-ing unbelievable! Forumuser ha 2000 post!



## ElaineG

Caro amico, I think we just did this, but let me say that I enjoyed your 2nd thousand posts even more than the 1st.  

Grazie grazie grazie!


----------



## roxcyn

Amico , molto bravo.


----------



## lsp

Wow! That was fast. Thank heavens we mortals don't have birthdays on FU-time! *Good going, FU*, and compliments to ElaineG on the thread title!!


----------



## Frenko

Fai sempre più schifo


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti davvero!!


----------



## GavinW

Never mind the quantity, feel the quality.... ;-)

I haven't had a chance read them all (!), but the ones I've seen are an example to us all. More power to you!


----------



## Poianone

You shattered even this barrier! And even this time, in a very short... time, thats cool!!  

* Buon Postleanno Forumuser *​ 
Only a question: you reached the second-thousand limit before the 25th of December, are you going to top 3000 BEFORE Christmas?  
Bye


----------



## stanfal

_CongratFUlations!!!!!_

Simo


----------



## Necsus

*  _CONGRATSFU_ !!   *​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, _forumuser_! È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi messaggi.

Buon Natale!

Elisabetta


----------



## sabrinita85

FU   FU ...
(click)FUormidabile!

​


----------



## elroy

We _did_ just do this!  

Many congratulations!


----------



## Jana337

Ma caspita! Potremmo semplicemente reciclare il primo filone (OK, mi piace la parola ) perché ci sarà stata una settimana al massimo tra l'ultimo intervento là e il primo qui. 

Mille grazie, sei davvero fuorte!

Jana


----------



## Saoul

Ma sei *FU*ori? Sei già al secondo postiversario? Sei un *FU*lmine! E sei anche il *FU*lcro di WRF da un po'! Ora siccome non mi vengono in mente altre parole che abbiano *FU*, ti *FU*ccio le mie congratulazioni prima di dire delle (semi)* FU*ttanate! 
(troppo tardi! )


*
*


----------



## _forumuser_

Ma che tesori che siete, e anche tanto simpatici!  

Just so that you know, I plan to overtake the great Chuchuflete (20,548 posts) in early February. So over the next few weeks I expect to see you all here to congratulate me for my next 17 anniversaries...Mi raccomando!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti, amico!
Noi tutti molto felice tu essere qui e aiutare noi con tuo posts quotidiani!


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> Complimenti, amico!
> Noi tutti molto felice tu essere qui e aiutare noi con tuo posts quotidiani!



C'è un medico in sala? Il Boss dei Boss ha avuto un tracollo!


----------

